# Repurposing a Dish Network Dish for DirecTV?



## stana (Apr 5, 2006)

I've moved into a new place with a Dish Network satellite dish. I have a DirecTV receiver with a subscription. Any chance I can use the Dish network dish with my DirecTV receiver? Does anyone know if the direction in which the two satellite networks need the dishes pointed is dramatically different? Can I possibly alter the orientation slightly without having to re-install all new equipment?


----------



## flyinfool2 (Apr 3, 2006)

As long as you have the Directv receiver, you should be able to pick up the correct satellite with the Dish Network Dish. Directv satellites are positioned farther to the southeast compared to Dish Network. Their main programming satellite is the 101W degree sat. Where I live (Sacramento CA) the difference between the two network satellites is 25-35 degrees, with Dish network closer to the Southwest azimuth on a compass. My Directv points closer to 130 degree azimuth on a compass (Southeasterly)


----------



## stana (Apr 5, 2006)

Very interesting.

I'm getting conflicting reports on whether or not the lbm with Dish Network is compatible with DirecTV. It would be great if all I had to do was move the existing dish network setup a little without having to swap any other equipment. If anyone has any more info, please share. Thanks!!

The Dish network setup looks to be a three-lmb model.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Check/ask in these forums:

http://www.dbstalk.com
http://www.dbsforums.com
http://www.satelliteguys.us

IIRC, the newer Dish LNBs aren't compatable with the DirecTV control voltages/frequencies - you would have to find a really old single-LNB Dish Network dish for it to work.

This topic seems to cover this:

_...The original single and dual LNBs that DISH used on the DISH 300 were compatible with what Directv was using. When DISH switched to the DISH 500 they still used 2 single or dual Legacy LNBs. When they switched to Twin and Quad LNBs for the DISH 500 compatibility stopped. Now DISH has Legacy Twins and Quads, Dish Pro Twins,Quads,Singles and Duals, and most recently Dish Pro Plus Twins. All of these later LNBs are not compatible with Directv and many are not compatible with one another._


----------



## Tekki (Apr 26, 2004)

THey are correct that some of the Newer Dish dish's will not work with Directv because of the voltages. however you can just change the lnb. buy one from ratshack for a few bucks, or go and buy an entire dish usually 30 bucks or so. you dont have to change the pole on the existing dish for the new directv dish, they are usually the same size unless its that new dish from well dish.


----------



## topochicho (Nov 21, 2002)

Well it been a while so some of my details may be wrong, but...
When we switched from Dish to DTV I was able to simply repoint our DISH 500 dish and use one of it LNBs. The Dish 500 dish was a dual satalite dish and the second LNB couldn't be used. The Dish 500 had 3 different adjustments vs the DTV 2, so i just had to zero out 1 setting and repoint.


----------



## Mashdoc (Jan 23, 2002)

When I switched from Dish to DYV, 4 years ago, I was able to re-aim my 18" dish and have had no problems. When I added my first TIVO I upgraded my LNB from a single to a double with no problem either. Quick and easy to do. Go for it!


----------



## stana (Apr 5, 2006)

Since this is a 3-lmb dish dish, I assume it isn't compatible with DTV right? I am wondering if I can just remove the lmb and stick this dual lmb I have from DTV on it, or whether I should just mount the whole extra dish I have, which is an older 2-lmb round direcTV dish.


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Some of the satellite forums that I posted talk about different shape arms for the LNBs... i.e. thus the LNB from "A" might not easily fit onto the arm on a "B" dish.


----------

